# how to take winni v



## cooper52 (Jul 27, 2007)

so i just got some winni v and was wondering how are you supposed to take it i read somewhere about putting it under your tongue and letting it dissolve but that tastes really nasty so can i just swallow it?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 28, 2007)

cooper52 said:


> so i just got some winni v and was wondering how are you supposed to take it i read somewhere about putting it under your tongue and letting it dissolve but that tastes really nasty so can i just swallow it?



Could that be the winni v from legalsteroids.com?


----------



## cooper52 (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah... the way you say it, is it a fake?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2007)

why do you think it's real?


----------



## cooper52 (Jul 28, 2007)

so they are fakes? i guess i am just to trusting of a person.  hmm in that case do you guys know what the hell is in them.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 30, 2007)

The vast majority of websites are scams.


----------



## djohnson267 (Feb 5, 2008)

to elaborate a little bit for you bro, they take common steroid names and use the names for marketing.  This is not winsterol the AAS.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2008)

If its legal without prescription its not winstrol, its that simple.


----------

